# DC inlet clogging



## spepin (May 3, 2013)

I have a Jet DC-650 with canister filter. I have no problems when using it with any of my tools in most situations. However, today I needed to thin out some 2x6 and was taking off about 1/32" at a time. The inlet of my DC kept clogging. In the inlet, there is a guard to prevent large chunks of wood from damaging the impeller (and I suppose fingers too -- see photo). This is what the chips are getting backed up by. I'm thinking of eliminating this -- has anybody else decided to cut this guard out to prevent clogs?


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I think if you make a Thien separator you will not have that problem. See previous posts under dust collection for ideas.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

It's a very common practice to eliminate that cross piece. A lot of DC's don't even have them. You already understand the chunks part, go ahead and cut it out.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I added a separator for when I'm planing and it eliminated the problem. You can purchase a lid for a trash can that works as a separator or you can make your own.


----------



## DanD1 (Feb 3, 2013)

I cut mine out and don't have anymore problems.

Dan


----------

